# the most glorieous songs of ars vetus ancient lore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Richard Lionheart je nuis on pres (is that it , i dont recalled the exact title of his song but it as might.

And basically i would says ' am mish mash'' of what on naxos

Tristan harp cd and Percival Lament, both well done and keeper ,what about it , i mean Rigaut de Berzebith, chrétiens de Troyes,Wogelwelde and ect..be sure sure to Check Neidhart Von Reutal, Gacian Brulé,Thibault de Champagne, Jehan L'escuriel,Alponso X el Sabio(mandatory)

Im expecting a vynil of the 50 or 70'' of ars vetus an lp of ex democratic germany, tiis cd has history value , before the Berlin wall was abolished.. we can't thanks pop icon for that (EUROPE the final countdown very kitsh but this is what happen ask any germans he or she will tell yah). :lol: just kidding folks take care.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ok so here's a project.

Here's the text in Old French. You put it in modern French. I'll put it in English

Ja nus hons pris ne dira sa raison
Adroitement, se dolantement non;
Mais par effort puet il faire chançon.
Mout ai amis, mais povre sont li don;
Honte i avront se por ma reançon
Sui ça deus yvers pris.

Jamais nul homme pris ne dira sa pensée
De manière juste et sans fausse douleur ;
Mais il peut faire l'effort d'une chanson ;
J'ai beaucoup d'amis, mais pauvres sont leurs dons.
La honte sera sur eux si, faute de rançon,
Je reste deux hivers prisonnier

Ce sevent bien mi home et mi baron
Ynglois, Normant, Poitevin et Gascon
Que je n'ai nul si povre compaignon
Que je lessaisse por avoir en prison;
Je nou di mie por nule retraçon,
Mais encor sui [je] pris.

Ils le savent bien, mes hommes et mes barons,
Anglais, Normands, Poitevins et Gascons :
Que jamais je n'eu si pauvre compagnon
Pour le laisser, faute d'argent, en prison.
Je ne le dis pas pour leur faire reproche
Mais je suis encore prisonnier.

Or sai je bien de voir certeinnement
Que morz ne pris n'a ami ne parent,
Quant on me faut por or ne por argent.
Mout m'est de moi, mes plus m'est de ma gent,
Qu'aprés ma mort avront reprochement
Se longuement sui pris.

Maintenant, pour le voir, je sais parfaitement
Que morts ou prisonniers n'ont d'amis ni parents,
Et s'ils me laissent ici pour or ou pour argent
C'est bien mal pour moi, mais pire pour mes gens,
Qui jusqu'après ma mort se verront reprochés
S'ils me laissent ici prisonnier

N'est pas mervoille se j'ai le cuer dolant,
Quant mes sires met ma terre en torment.
S'il li membrast de nostre soirement
Quo nos feïsmes andui communement,
Je sai de voir que ja trop longuement
Ne seroie ça pris.

Je ne m'étonne plus si j'ai le coeur souffrant
Car mon seigneur* met ma terre en tourment
Il ne se souvient plus de notre serment
Que nous fîmes ensemble au Saint,
Mais je sais bien en vérité que guère longtemps
Je ne serai, en ces lieux, prisonnier


----------

